# my cocketail is shaking ??



## ygahrhom

my cocketail is shaking.. but like not that . its not really shaking its more like vibrating or when someone is cold.. bt like you cant see him like that , until you get close to him.. i think its normal.. like he doesnt seem sick?? help


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Spike shakes aswell, they do it even more after a shower. I think it is a way to keep warm and they may do it when they are excited. I would not worry too much about it unless you are seeing other signs of him being sick, fluffed up ect. Here is a link with more signs of a sick bird http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-die...-conditions/recognize-bird-illness-signs.aspx


----------



## ygahrhom

umm thanx alot... but im ganna try and capture a video and pictures of both and show them to you guys !


----------



## tielfan

Cockatiels do seem to just vibrate sometimes. It seems to happen when they're a little bit cold or nervous, and sometimes there doesn't seem to be any reason for it at all. Some cages will pick up the vibration and start making a slight buzzing noise.


----------



## Ann

Hi, I know what you're talking about. We have a budgie that has the same problem lately; his cage even makes a buzzing sound like tielfan mentioned.

Thor's problem originated from a heavy molt which he is still suffering from right now, probably due to an above seasonal warm spell followed by a return to the usual chilly temps of early spring. The poor thing doesn't have much down next to his body, which is what keeps a bird warm in the cooler weather, even indoor birds. So we turned the furnace back up and we're keeping him in the warmest room in the house away from all drafts, and making sure that he is getting lots nutritious foods. He's starting to show an improvement already.

It's very important to keep them away from drafty doors and windows and provide a good diet, especially if they're molting!


----------



## ReniLyn

My older male does the same thing. He is well fed and cared for too. Like other posters have said, I think its just something that they do sometimes.


----------



## Lola's_mommy

I have to agree with the others. My tiel just seems to shake off and on, with no apparent reason, although she may be a bit on the cold side. She is in heaven when I take her into the bathroom with me when I take a shower because I have a little heater on. She closes her eyes and naps. Otherwise, the rest of the house is on the cooler side and that's when I notice her shaking a bit. I think it is just her way of trying to stay warm.


----------

